# How long to leave rub on ribs before smoking?



## poltergeezer

Any thoughts on the pros and cons of putting rub on pork spare ribs, then smoking right away vs. refrigerating overnight then smoking?


----------



## dtj16

Love you're call sign.  I'm fairly new to this whole thing but my .02 says it should be fine, I don't let much sit overnight unless I'm brining it. When rubs go on- it may have an hr or 2 then its going into my horizontal TMLE.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I've done both and haven't found any real benefit to lettingn the rub sit overnight versus putting it on right before. So I just put it on right before cooking now, unless I'm going someplace to smoke and I'm not going to have a good prep area.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

I used to rub overnight back in the day, , but now rub as the smoker is coming to temp....  I personally don't see or taste any difference !  I'll keep rubbin just before the smoker !


----------



## flyboys

Hahahaha, that is a great name!  Same as Dirtsailor, I've done it both ways and can't tell a difference either.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I am one of the Overnight guys. The salt in the rub pulls out moisture then the liquid mixes with the seasoning and soaks back into the meat. I add more rub before they hit the smoker.  Lots of guys just season while the smoker is heating up as they feel it makes no difference...They're wrong. Sorry Gentlemen. The process is called Dry Brining. The salt and returning moisture Tenderizes the Ribs as well as adding flavor. This is done by Pro Chef's all the time. BBQ Comp guys can't do the overnight rest but will get the rub on ASAP...JJ


----------



## flyboys

Well, you are a professional and I just do it for fun.  I've read enough of your posts to know you know your stuff, no need to apologize here.


----------



## dtj16

Since when did "overnight guy"quality as professional?


----------



## dtj16

Just kiddin JimmyJ- Thx for the tip.  I'll be letting my next rack sit overnight.  Let ya know how they turn out.


----------



## dtj16

Glad I've found another expert to follow, Lord knows I need to learn...... A LOT!


----------



## wade

Hi Poltergeezer and welcome to the forum

I mainly leave the rub on overnight however, if I am caught short and need more ribs on the day, I have left it on only for a couple of hours. If you subsequently cook them together you can taste a difference - though both taste fine.

There appears to be less difference the smaller amount of meat that there is on the ribs. With the supermarket ribs here there is usually little meat left on the ribs (this meat is usually used in sausages) however I buy mine from my local butcher and he leaves all of the meat still on.

By leaving the rub on overnight and vac packing it I find the salt/sugar in the rub acts a little like a dry cure on bacon and you end up the next morning with a small amount of natural brine formed around the ribs.













Ribs 3.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 3, 2014


















Ribs 4.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 3, 2014






Both methods are fine and it is really down to personal preference and the time you have available.


----------



## wade

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The process is called Dry Brining. The salt and returning moisture Tenderizes the Ribs as well as adding flavor.


Yes - I am with JJ on this one


----------



## chef jimmyj

Flyboys said:


> Well, you are a professional and I just do it for fun. I've read enough of your posts to know you know your stuff, no need to apologize here.


Oopps guess that was a little harsh and cocky sounding. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks my friend. I have tested this and although there is not a major game changing difference with just overnight, it is there. If my Mrs. purchases the meat far enough ahead, I will let the Rub sit on the meat a couple of days and they are even better...JJ


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I am one of the Overnight guys. The salt in the rub pulls out moisture then the liquid mixes with the seasoning and soaks back into the meat. I add more rub before they hit the smoker.  Lots of guys just season while the smoker is heating up as they feel it makes no difference...They're wrong. Sorry Gentlemen. The process is called Dry Brining. The salt and returning moisture Tenderizes the Ribs as well as adding flavor. This is done by Pro Chef's all the time. BBQ Comp guys can't do the overnight rest but will get the rub on ASAP...JJ



If I'am wrong, then I can deal with that..... Ya make some great points Chef JJ.... Sometimes overnight doesn't necessarily mean overnight, it's more just a few plus hours in our crazy pad..... Again, great points Chef.... I'll try a true overnighter on them ribbies  & see the difference !  Thumbs Up


----------



## dtj16

No worries JJ- not cocky when you know what ur talking about. Wish I had the ability to vac PAC things. How much are those Wade?


----------



## flyboys

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Oopps guess that was a little harsh and cocky sounding. :icon_redface:



Not at all JJ!  You are one of the ones I follow on here to learn and pick up tips from.  You have more training than me!  I've "swiped" quite a few of your recipes, including the finishing sauce.


----------



## wade

dtj16 said:


> How much are those Wade?


The ribs or the vac pack?


----------



## dtj16

Link to that sauce please Fly, I've yet to make any of my own sauces.  I do make all my own rubs though.  Anyone found store bought rubs better than what one can make at home?


----------



## flyboys

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122319/jjs-finishing-sauce-awesome


----------



## flyboys

Try this one too, my family loved the flavor.  If you subscribe to them, they will stay in your favorites

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110881/foiling-juice-chef-jimmyj


----------



## dtj16

Thx for passing it on Fly. And Thx JJ for giving us great things to use on our Q.


----------



## wade

dtj16 said:


> Wish I had the ability to vac PAC things. How much are those Wade?


I started off with a kitchen vac packer and these can be picked up for between £50-£100 pounds over here. Probably the same over with you but in $. 













eiffel-vac-packer.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 3, 2014






The main issue with this type is that they require special textured bags to allow the air to be sucked out and there is often a bag width constraint.

A few years ago I moved to a chamber vacuum packer - Henkelman Jumbo 42. This takes both standard and sous vide vacuum bags/pouches which are less expensive and come in a wider range of sizes. Over here though these will set you back about £2K for this model but others are a little cheaper.













Henkelman-J42-2T.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 3, 2014






There are several reviews of different chamber vac pac machines on here.


----------



## daveomak

Overnight rub....  wrapped in plastic wrap.....   moist and juicy.... good bark.....  Smoked nekkid....  no foil...













Ribs zoom in.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Oct 3, 2014


----------



## wade

Great looking ribs Dave


----------



## poltergeezer

Thank you all! I didn't get the rub on the ribs last night so just did it this morning.  They'll go in the smoker in an hour or so. Next time, I'm doing the "overnight".  

Again, thank you guys. I'm old but very new to smoking meat, and I'm lovin' it!


----------



## noboundaries

I'm a last minute rub guy.  When I put the rub on the night before then smoke the ribs all I can taste is rub.  So I lightly dust with rub while the smoker is coming up to temp then on they go.  That way I taste meat, smoke, rub.  Personal preference developed from 34 years of marriage to a super taster.


----------



## poltergeezer

Thanks, Noboundries.  You make a good point too!


----------



## donr

Please correct me if I am wrong on this.

The overnight, or days long, dry brining is really dependent on having the meat tightly wrapped in plastic wrap or my preference of vacuum packed.  Unless the brine (juices & rub) have contact with the meat it will not be reabsorbed well.

If you just rub the meat, set it in a sheet pan and cover with plastic wrap, the only parts to have the flavor reabsorbed well are those at the bottom of the pan where the juices are.  This would just essentially draw moisture out of the meat and leave half spent rub on the meat.  Wrapping the meat tightly in plastic wrap increases this contact, and vacuum packing is as good as it will get.

When I buy enough qty of meat, I will add rub to the meat, vacuum pack then immediately freeze.  The freezing stops the reaction.  When I pull the meat from the freezer and let is thaw for 3-4 days, there is very little moisture in the bag and the flavor can be tasted throughout the meat.

If this isn't the science behind it, my taste buds are fooled, which is good enough for me.

Don


----------



## wade

donr said:


> The overnight, or days long, dry brining is really dependent on having the meat tightly wrapped in plastic wrap or my preference of vacuum packed.  Unless the brine (juices & rub) have contact with the meat it will not be reabsorbed well.
> 
> If you just rub the meat, set it in a sheet pan and cover with plastic wrap, the only parts to have the flavor reabsorbed well are those at the bottom of the pan where the juices are.  This would just essentially draw moisture out of the meat and leave half spent rub on the meat.  Wrapping the meat tightly in plastic wrap increases this contact, and vacuum packing is as good as it will get.
> 
> When I buy enough qty of meat, I will add rub to the meat, vacuum pack then immediately freeze.  The freezing stops the reaction.  When I pull the meat from the freezer and let is thaw for 3-4 days, there is very little moisture in the bag and the flavor can be tasted throughout the meat.
> 
> If this isn't the science behind it, my taste buds are fooled, which is good enough for me.
> 
> Don


Hi Don

You do not have to vacuum pack it. You can just wrap it in plastic wrap. The advantage of the vac pac is that it does keep the brine and rub in intimate contact with the ribs and also stops the liquid from leaking out - which it can do even with tightly wound plastic wrap.

Because the brine is not allowed to drain away, when vac packed it should keep more of the flavour from the rub in direct contact with the meat. I am not sure what you mean when you talk about the juices being re-absorbed as once it has been drawn out of the meat cells and has formed the brine it will stay out - although the act of vac packing may result in more of the free brine being retained within the meat structure itself rather than being allowed to drain away.

What I prefer to do when I buy a quantity is to apply the rub, vac pack, leave overnight (or longer) and then freeze. That way you can take the ribs straight from the freezer, thaw and immediately cook,

Don't think that applying a rub the ribs is exactly the same as dry brining bacon. It all depends on the amount of salt (and sugar) that you have in the rub. The amount of salt used in a bacon cure will usually be much greater than used in a rib rub (unless you like VERY salty ribs). This will result in a lot more brine being formed around the bacon than the ribs. I usually put the rub on my ribs and then vac-pack in pairs of rib racks. The amount of brine that I get out the next day is probably less than 1/4 of a small wine glass. Next time I do ribs I will measure it and post the results


----------



## poltergeezer

Even a blind hog'll pick up an acorn every now and then. 

The ribs turned out great. (Wife says "delicious!")













IMG_0379.JPG



__ poltergeezer
__ Oct 3, 2014






Probably over-done for some of you; when I took the rack of ribs out of the smoker, one of the rib bones fell out!

I'm learning that with my Cookshack 25 smoker I need to figure on a shorter cooking time than most recipes call for.  I was intending to use the 3-2-1 method on these, but at the end of the 2 hour foil-wrapped period, they were done! I left them in the smoker for another 15 min. then, not being able to stand it any longer, took them out.


----------



## wade

Great looking ribs Poltergeezer. All of the last hour is often not needed and you also may have had the smoker a little warmer than you thought. Different batches of ribs cook differently too. Cant wait to see your next batch


----------



## b-one

Nice ribs! I salt my ribs the night before and rub early the next day, I also rub a little on the heavy side as I like mine dry or just a little sauce on the side. Practice makes perfect experiment with and without foil it's what makes it fun!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Vac-Pac is nice if you have the equipment, but for Dry Brining and Curing is not necessary. One of the most common uses of Dry Brining in restaurants is Turkeys, often 26-30 Lb birds. Ain't no way you are going to Vac-Pac one of them. You don't need Gallons or even Ounces of liquid for the process to work. The moisture that comes to the surface only has to " Liquefy " the salt, the Rub may only look moist and pasty, and the salt and other flavors will diffuse into the meat doing the Brining job. Some are worried that the Salt in the Rub will dry the meat. The reality is far more moisture is removed during cooking and even resting compared to the tiny amount that comes to the surface from the osmosis that the Rub initiates. Additionally,  Just like the liquified salt ions move from high concentration to lower concentration through diffusion, water will behave in a similar manner through osmosis, moving back into the meat until the system is pretty much in balance...JJ


----------



## Jason Sheroan

Wow that Vac packing seems legit. Does it really help tho? I would think Saran Wrap may be just as good. Tho I wish I had a Vac for other things. 

Thanks all! Happy Fathers Day!



wade said:


> By leaving the rub on overnight and vac packing it I find the salt/sugar in the rub acts a little like a dry cure on bacon and you end up the next morning with a small amount of natural brine formed around the ribs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs 3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ wade
> __ Oct 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ribs 4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ wade
> __ Oct 3, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both methods are fine and it is really down to personal preference and the time you have available.


----------



## gnarlykaw

Im an overnight guy as well.  the rub will pull water, and also go right back in, BUT, if im pushed for time, then MOP!  light seasoning first, then mop during the smoke, that way, you know you got a flavor your shooting for!


----------



## wade

Jason Sheroan said:


> Wow that Vac packing seems legit. Does it really help tho? I would think Saran Wrap may be just as good. Tho I wish I had a Vac for other things.



I am an overnighter too. Yes, Saran wrap will work fine but the main reason I vac pack my ribs is to prevent potential mess in the fridge. I am usually preparing 3 or 4 racks of ribs at a time and by vac packing them it allows me to stack them in the fridge without the risk of any brine leaking out. It also keeps the rub/brine more intimately in contact with the meat.


----------



## texomakid

Man the things you find in the archives! I've going to smoke 4 racks of St. Louis cut ribs tomorrow. I typically just rub prior to throwing them on the smoker but since I'm doing 4 racks and wondering if the longer rub time vs 30 minutes makes any difference it appears doing 2 with overnight rubs & 2 with 30 minutes will be my course. Nothing better than a straight up comparison of the 2 at the same time? WE shall see.


----------



## Hawging It

Most of the time I rub down the racks while I wait on the stick burner to come up to temp. Sometimes I rub them down and let them sit in the refrigerator for a few hours. Very rarely do I let them rest overnight. Over the last 2 years I have  used Malcolm Reed's Killer Hogs THE BBQ RUB 100% of the time. We love it.


----------



## texomakid

I keep seeing several that recommend the Killer Hogs rub so that's going on my "to do" short list since I cook ribs almost weekly. For this experiment I'm gonna use MeatChurch Holy Gospel on all 4 of the racks and I plan to dust 2 racks about 12 hours prior and I may wrap them in plastic wrap for that 12 hours in the fridge? The other 2 I will do as I normally do and they will get at least 1/2 hour prior to putting in the Yoder.

I don't plan to wrap unless I get in a time issue but I am planning to have plenty of time. I've had a lot of success and consistency with unwrapped ribs this summer. The only thing I'm doing out of the box for me is the 12 hour rub. It's a great opportunity to get a side by side comparison of the 2 different rub applications.


----------



## texomakid

UPDATE: I did the 2 racks with the rub, wrapped them in plastic wrap and into the fridge. They got around 12 hours with the rub and I did 2 just like I've always done with about 1/2 hour prior to putting into the cooker. The ones that I let sit for 12 hours were not good. While researching this subject I read where someone described the taste as "hammy" and now I know what that taste is. The 2 racks I did just prior were solid. I'm sure the type of rub influences this a lot and Meatchurch rubs are bold.

Just more fuel for thought - I will stick to applying my rub 30 minutes prior to putting into the smoker. For me, this works


----------

